# The use of these words with strangers sister/ brother/grand pa/grand mom aunt and uncle



## cute angel

*Hello guys;*

*How are you I hope you are all right.*


*I thought of that topic because in my country we use these words with strangers may be you haven't understood me let me give you some examples:*

*Imagine that you are walking in the street and you want to ask about time you find a girl walking to you can say (sister can I know what is the time now)*

*or you find an old man you can call him uncle or grand pa *

*These are examples so what about you do you use them??*

*If no what kind of words you use?*

*Best Regards*


----------



## sam1978

If I understood well what you asked, in Italian we don't use words such as the ones you wrote above. We just say: "(Mi) scusi!" (Excuse me), "Chiedo scusa!" (again: "Excuse me!"). Actually there would be a word that can be sometimes used: "Capo!" ("Head!"), but "Mi scusi" is more used!


----------



## cute angel

Yes I konw that we have to say excuse me but the person himself do you call him SIR Or Miss or do you use the words that already mentioned????


----------



## ivanovic77

In Spain we usually use the word "tío" (uncle) to address someone in colloquial speech, especially among the younger people. For example: "¡Qué pasa, *tío*!", which in English would be "What's up, *man/dude*!".

In some Latin American countries like Cuba, they usually say "mi hermano" (my brother) to address friends or acquaintances, if I recall correctly. The word "hermano" as a way to say "dude" is similarly used in many Latin American countries. I think the same happens among African-Americans in the US, when they say: "Hey brother!", though I guess it is used extensively by many non-African-American people as well.


----------



## cute angel

Great thanks for your passage and the information brother.


----------



## sam1978

cute angel said:


> Yes I konw that we have to say excuse me but the person himself do you call him SIR Or Miss or do you use the words that already mentioned????



I mean that the words you wrote above such as: sister, brother, etc. are not used in Italian to call a people while you're walking; we say: "Signora, mi scusi!" ("Excuse me, Mrs!"); we seldom say: "Capo!" ("Head!").
I mean, "Mi scusi!" (without "Signora", and, less, "Signore!") is the more used expression.

Hope this helps!


----------



## cute angel

Yes it's clear now thanks Sam.


----------



## dafne.ne

We never use these these words. 

If we must say something we use "Sir" or "Lady", but most common is to say just _sorry / excuse me_ etc.

Hope it helps.


----------



## cute angel

Thanks a lot


----------



## Outsider

In Portugal you sometimes hear _amigo_ (friend) or _chefe_ (boss). 

But this is only used among men, and it's a rather informal way of addressing strangers. You would use it in contexts where you feel that you are not required to address the stranger with clear deference, for example to ask what the time is, or to ask whether they can spare you a light.


----------



## mgwls

I can imagine a situation in which I'm walking on some street of my city and an old man turns up and calls me "hijo" (son) (or, if I was a girl, "hija") to have my attention and ask me something. I wouldn't consider it strange.

As to the terms mentioned in the first post, "brother", "grandpa" and "grandma" are used to a different extent in the streets. On the other hand, I never heard anyone call a strange "sister", "mom", "aunt" or "uncle" (maybe I did hear "mom" but not in the context of, for example, asking someone the time).

In reference to the first post of sam1978, among young (and male) people it wouldn't be uncommon to address someone as "capo" as he said it seldom happens in Italy.


----------



## Outsider

Yes, _filho_ (son) and _filha_ (daughter) can be used by any adult to address a child or a teenager in Portuguese, too.


----------



## francois_auffret

cute angel said:


> *Hello guys;*
> 
> *How are you I hope you are all right.*
> 
> 
> *I thought of that topic because in my country we use these words with strangers may be you haven't understood me let me give you some examples:*
> 
> *Imagine that you are walking in the street and you want to ask about time you find a girl walking to you can say (sister can I know what is the time now)*
> 
> *or you find an old man you can call him uncle or grand pa *
> 
> *These are examples so what about you do you use them??*
> 
> *If no what kind of words you use?*
> 
> *Best Regards*


 
In Pakistan, it seems to work like in your country....

People would say *Bhâî* (brother) to unknown people in the street, they would add *jî* or *jân *(terms of respect) or ...

To women, they would say *Bâjî* ("elder sister") or if she is aged, they would say *khâlâ* (*jî*), (auntie).

To elder people, they would say *chachâ* (*jî*) (uncle) or *bâbâ* (*jî*) father. To westernized people, they would say *Uncle* or *Auntie* (in English!)


----------



## palomnik

In Vietnamese this practice is universal, and in fact they provide the normal way of saying "you" in conversation:

Ông – “grandfather” – to an older man.
Bà – “grandmother” – to an older woman.
Anh – “older brother” – to a man your age.
Bì – “older sister” – to a woman your age.
Cô – “younger sister” – to a young woman.
Em – “younger sibling” – to a child.


----------



## cute angel

Thank you for your paticipations here 
I'm happy to know all the words you use in your countries that's really nice

 Regards


----------



## Kajjo

cute angel said:


> These are examples so what about you do you use them? If no what kind of words you use?


No, you cannot use such words (brother, sister, grandpa, uncle) in Germany to refer to or to address strangers. It would be felt offending or insulting. It is avoided almost entirely.

Normally, you would address people just by using the formal personal pronoun (_Sie_), and you would refer to people by saying lady/gentleman (_Dame/Herr_) or sometimes simplified Mr./Mrs. (_Mann/Frau_).

Kajjo


----------



## JazzByChas

I do know that in times past, "sister" and "brother" were used sometimes to address strangers, e.g. "Brother, can you spare a dime?" Or, "I'm with you there, sister."

These days, it is most often used by African Americans to refer to another African American.

"You heard the brother...move over!"

"All the sistas gettin' togethah to get they convo on..."


----------



## sokol

Kajjo said:


> No, you cannot use such words (brother, sister, grandpa, uncle) in Germany to refer to or to address strangers. It would be felt offending or insulting. It is avoided almost entirely.



I agree in principle, but I would like to point out the following (which I guess would be the same in Germany even though my experience in these cases is limited to Austria):

- younger children (say, under 12 or under 10) referring to unknown people who could be their parents: it is not unlikely calling them 'uncle' or 'aunt' (even parents sometimes do that, but only when speaking to their children and about the 'uncle/aunt'); but of course, it could be felt offending if adults were to address other adults as 'uncle' or 'aunt' (or 'brother/sister')

- a kindergarten teacher (at least in Austria) also could be referred to as 'aunt' (or probably even 'uncle', but there are only very few male around), again only from children to the elders, and nowadays this use is not encouraged any more in kindergarten, I think

- otherwise, from grown-ups to grown-ups, the use of relationship terms to address someone else usually should be avoided in German as in many cases this use is restricted to slang and is meant offensive: so one could say to an older man, in an offending way: 'schleich dich, Opa' = 'piss of, grandpa'


----------



## Tetina

In Greece we use and we don't use these words.
What I mean is that in old times and now only in small villages -where practically everybody either knows each other or are related in some way- you can call a stranger "uncle" or "aunt" or if they are too old "grandpa" / "grandma". Respectively they'll call you "my child".Also a young man can call another young man "brother".

We don't use though words like "sister, cousin" etc. 

Nowadays in big cities this kind of allocations can put you into trouble actually! The only which are allowed is "brother" and "child".


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

In Spain , in rural areas   you can still hear someone address  an old man as "abuelo" (grandpa)  and old men or women can call young people "my son or my daughter" (hijo mío, hijo, hija etc.) 
In the modern society, lower classes tend to use more those words. You can say "abuelo" to a modest, humble old man, but you would  never say it to an old judge, doctor etc.
In former times, "tío" (uncle) was a polite way to address  someone older than you but now the meaning has changed and Tío or Tía, aside from uncle and aunt, mean simply "guy" or "girl",an informal way to address anybody.


----------



## cute angel

Ok I get it now for us it's still working and I like it for example if I want to thank you I can simply say thanks sister or thanks brother I feel more confortable to say that.

But what I didn't understand why  tetina said:



> Nowadays in big cities this kind of allocations can put you into trouble actually! The only which are allowed is "brother" and "child".


 
what kind of troubles????


----------



## Mahaodeh

Kajjo said:


> No, you cannot use such words (brother, sister, grandpa, uncle) in Germany to refer to or to address strangers. It would be felt offending or insulting. It is avoided almost entirely.


 
That's really intersting, in Arab countries in general it's insulting _not_ to use these words especially when talking to an older person.


----------



## cute angel

Yes as Maha said it will be impolite if we don't use such words but can you explain more what do you mean by insulting here???

Oh thanks Maha for the sweet passage .


----------



## Hakro

In Finland the use of these words (brother, sister, grandpa, grandma) is very similar to Germany and Austria: It's considered offending or insulting except for the children who usually call any adult person "uncle" or "aunt", and also when talking with kids we use uncle/aunt, referring to an adult person.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

You would definitely not say something like Aunt, where is the nearest bus stop? to an older woman in Ireland. It would be seen as strange, if not insulting.

We definitely don't use those words with strangers.


----------



## Tetina

> But what I didn't understand why tetina said:
> 
> what kind of troubles????


 

Well, the most probable is that they are going to be offended. Especially old women (and I mean old) can attack you verbally (or corporally)! 

When two men have a dispute calling the other "brother" will rather infuriate him than calm him down. 

Also, as I read somewhere else in this thread, it is a matter of social class. It's rude to call a person of the upper class grandpa / grandma, uncle/ aunt etc. though to my experience this doesn't apply for Arabs. For them it's a respectful allocation, isn't it ?


----------



## Outsider

Apart from family, "brother" and "sister" in Portuguese may only be used in religious contexts. You would not address a stranger on the street to ask him for the time by calling him "brother".


----------



## anthodocheio

Outsider said:


> Apart from family, "brother" and "sister" in Portuguese may only be used in religious contexts. You would not address a stranger on the street to ask him for the time by calling him "brother".


In Greek is the same Outsider. I can't imagine calling a complete stranger "brother" here in Greece. Maybe a close friend.. Maybe.. "Sister", no way!


----------



## francois_auffret

*In French* also, the use of these brother / etc... exists, but is limited to very specific context, always in familiar, colloquial or even slangish language... 

Brother is *Frère* in French and its changed forms are used to address other people: *Frangin, Frérot*...But take note that this is not offensive, rather nice in fact, cool.... and a bit vulgar at the same time

*Soeur*, (Sister), however, is how you address nuns ... If you address a girl, you can tell her *Frangine* instead.
If you say *Fils* (Son) to someone, you will show some kind of condescension, some contempt...

I repeat that all these words are used in informal contexts, sometimes for fun, and they rather belong to slang.


----------



## Kajjo

sokol said:


> younger children (say, under 12 or under 10) referring to unknown people who could be their parents: it is not unlikely calling them 'uncle' or 'aunt' (even parents sometimes do that, but only when speaking to their children and about the 'uncle/aunt'); but of course, it could be felt offending if adults were to address other adults as 'uncle' or 'aunt' (or 'brother/sister')


Well, yes, but in my experience this only applies to very young children (< 5) and such behaviour is not encouraged any more. I have not heard such baby talk in several years, but it used to be common.



> a kindergarten teacher (at least in Austria) also could be referred to as 'aunt' (or probably even 'uncle', but there are only very few male around), again only from children to the elders, and nowadays this use is not encouraged any more in kindergarten, I think


I have never heard about this usage. Maybe this is restricted to Austria.



> otherwise, from grown-ups to grown-ups, the use of relationship terms to address someone else usually should be avoided in German as in many cases this use is restricted to slang and is meant offensive: so one could say to an older man, in an offending way: 'schleich dich, Opa' = 'piss of, grandpa'


Yes, as part of slang and offensive or insulting language thisn is present as I mentioned before. By the way, the German way to express the Austrian "schleich Dich" would be "verpiß dich" which is incidently very close to the English translation.

Kajjo


----------



## sokol

Kajjo said:


> Well, yes, but in my experience this only applies to very young children (< 5) and such behaviour is not encouraged any more. I have not heard such baby talk in several years, but it used to be common.


Yes, in Austria too there is a trend not to encourage children any more of using aunt and uncle to adress (foreign) elders, but here in Austria this trend is still rather marginal - it is still widely accepted to do so, for children.
And it certainly is not considered being 'baby talk'.

Calling kindergarten teachers 'aunt' (only from the kids to their teacher, or from parents to their kids) also still is widely accepted even though equally younger kindergarten teachers usually don't encourage this use any more (and I should know, as a sister of mine is one).

And as for the age it is very hard to tell up to what age it would be tolerated for children to adress foreigners as 'uncle' or 'aunt': I think in this case more factors are involved - this will depend very much on context.
Certainly as soon as they go to school they aren't supposed to adress the teacher as 'uncle' or 'aunt' (this is from 6 to 10 years, in Austria) but rather as 'Herr' or 'Frau Lehrer(in)' (yes, indeed it once was 'Frau Lehrer' - in my times we did use no feminine form here, but nowadays I think it would be 'Frau Lehrerin').
Nevertheless, it still could be okay in other situations for children to adress foreigners as 'uncle' or 'aunt' probably up to 10 or at most to 12 years.


----------



## cherine

Mahaodeh said:


> [...] in Arab countries in general it's insulting _not_ to use these words especially when talking to an older person.


As Maha said: *in general*. Allow me to talk about the not so general.

In Egypt, I can't call an older man "ya 'ammi" (=my uncle) nor an older woman "ya 'ammeti" (my aunt), for that would sound a bit impolite.
Some people use "sister", but it's generally in certain classes or among people with limited education.
People from middle class and higher up in the social hierarchy can use it with our friends jokingly, but not with strangers and not seriously.



Hakro said:


> In Finland the use of these words (brother, sister, grandpa, grandma) is very similar to Germany and Austria: It's considered offending or insulting except for the children who usually call any adult person "uncle" or "aunt", and also when talking with kids we use uncle/aunt, referring to an adult person.


Same thing in Egypt. Except that we use the French (tante/oncle) or the English (aunt/uncle), not their Arabic equivalents. And don't ask me why


----------



## cute angel

Tetina said:


> Well, the most probable is that they are going to be offended. Especially old women (and I mean old) can attack you verbally (or corporally)!
> 
> When two men have a dispute calling the other "brother" will rather infuriate him than calm him down.
> 
> Also, as I read somewhere else in this thread, it is a matter of social class. It's rude to call a person of the upper class grandpa / grandma, uncle/ aunt etc. though to my experience this doesn't apply for Arabs. For them it's a respectful allocation, isn't it ?


 
Yes Tetina it is a way to show respect to someone .

But do you still have the problemm of classes I mean high and low class ???


----------



## anthodocheio

cute angel said:


> Yes Tetina it is a way to show respect to someone .
> 
> But do you still have the problemm of classes I mean high and low class ???


 
Haha! No I don't believe we have. Maybe some circles seem to be higher or lower, but classes, no, we can't say that we have..

I think that Tetina meant to say with higher or lower education. As it has been mentioned already, in a village those things are common even nowadays...


----------



## Mate

Addressing an old person ie. in the subway or in the bus it's not uncommon to say "siéntese abuelo/a" (_take my seat granpa/ma_).

Colloquially we often use "tío" (_uncle_), "maestro" (_master_), "master" (SIC) to address someone our age (among men).

"_Capo_" is also used sometimes.

"Hermano/a", "hermanito/a" (_brother/sister, little brother/sister_) are not as usual but  you can hear those expressions now and then.

As a side, off-topic comment, "la bruja" (_the witch_) is a funny way to refer to our beloved wives (only to be used among men while the ladies are not listening).

Primo/a (_cousin_), "tío/a" (uncle/aunt) are not used among unknown people.

Are we too affectionate?


----------



## michimz

I would never use these.  I don't even call my brother 'brother,' I call him by his name.  The only family members that I call by their 'title' are the older ones - mom/dad, grandma/grandpa, and aunt/uncle followed by their name.  The only case I can think of is if there is an older person moving slowly and I wish they would move faster, I might say (only if they cannot hear me!) Hurry up gramps/grandma!

Michimz


----------



## zuzanadoma

In Czech you would not call a stranger "brother" or "sister" unless you wanted to sound familiar - also you would not use the standard form "bratře" but rather the substandard/colloquial "brácho" (and I guess this rather happens among men, so I do not include "sister"). This would most probably imply a situation when someone wants to get the addressee's attention, e.g. a homeless person asking you for a cigarette...

Standard forms of address "bratře", "sestro" are nowadays only used among (co)members of religious communities (most people are atheists here). Well, and siblings, of course 

So much for the current usage. In the past, however, these froms of address used to be much more common I believe, even among complete strangers. 

Rgds,
Zuzana


----------



## tvdxer

cute angel said:


> *Hello guys;*
> 
> *How are you I hope you are all right.*
> 
> 
> *I thought of that topic because in my country we use these words with strangers may be you haven't understood me let me give you some examples:*
> 
> *Imagine that you are walking in the street and you want to ask about time you find a girl walking to you can say (sister can I know what is the time now)*
> 
> *or you find an old man you can call him uncle or grand pa *
> 
> *These are examples so what about you do you use them??*
> 
> *If no what kind of words you use?*
> 
> *Best Regards*



"Sister" and "brother" are commonly used in the U.S., especially among blacks but perhaps whites in lower social classes.  Young men might call one another "bro" sometimes too.  I know the word "bro" exists in Spanish as well...kind of cool I think.  

As for "grandpa" or "grandma", well, some people might use the term angrily while driving behind a slow elderly person.


----------



## gbkv

JazzByChas said:


> I do know that in times past, "sister" and "brother" were used sometimes to address strangers, e.g. "Brother, can you spare a dime?" Or, "I'm with you there, sister."
> 
> These days, it is most often used by African Americans to refer to another African American.
> 
> "You heard the brother...move over!"
> 
> "All the sistas gettin' togethah to get they convo on..."



Additionally, older people (of any ethnicity, I think) could once have addressed younger strangers (male only) as "sonny", but that would seem very old-fashioned now.


----------



## cute angel

Thanks so much for your replys


----------



## newbold

When approaching a stranger in the US it's acceptable to use "dude/bro/man" if you're talking to someone who is close in age to you. Ethnicity doesn't matter. 

It's also quite common and acceptable for older women to call younger men and women who are perfect strangers sweetie, hon(ey), or darling as in "would you help me with my bags, sweetie?" Older men can also say it to younger women. An older man will normally address a younger man as "buddy" or "pal" and in rare cases as "son" although "son" really depends on the context because in most cases it could be taken as condescending. 

The only proper way to address someone older than you is to use "sir" or "ma'am" saying "grandpa" or "man" would be considered rude. In most cases though you would just approach someone with "excuse me" or "pardon me"


----------



## vampares

You could use "pops", but "grand pa" would be derogatory.  You might make the distinction between "cousin" or "cuz" and sister/brother.



> When approaching a stranger in the US it's acceptable to use "dude/bro/man" if you're talking to someone who is close in age to you.


This is a slightly stigmatized vernacular.  Do not use the term "son" with an African American.


----------



## vampares

Use PaPa instead.


----------



## Macunaíma

In Brazil teenage girls sometimes call middle-aged men _tio_ (uncle). I think it started out as a way to address their best friends' father but now it's used mostly sarcastically to an older man who tries to chat them up or keeps hitting on them so as to emphasize their age difference and make fun of their pretensions. A commercial for a soft drink in Brazil a few years ago became very popular featuring a middle-aged bachelor who tried to attract the attention of his teenage neighbour and every time he thought he was about to "get lucky" with her she would say something like _"Obrigada, tio"_ or _"Valeu, tio"_ . He became known as "tio Sukita" --Sukita being the trade name of the soft drink.


----------



## MarX

I'll take time to read through the thread, but I'll share my experience.

In Jakarta, it is normal to use *Bapak*, *Ibu*, *Kak*, *Mas*, *Mbak*, *Ngkong*, *Ncik*, etc. to address strangers.

*Bapak* and *Ibu* originally meant _Father _and _Mother_.

*Kak* comes from *Kakak*, which means older sibling (brother or sister).

*Mas* and *Mbak *come from Javanese. I'm not really sure what they originally mean. I guess _brother _and _sister_.

*Ngkong* and *Ncik* are from Chinese.


I'm sure there are other ways as well.



In Manado the use is different again. But I'll tell more next time. 


HTH!



MarX


----------



## gurseal

What I have heard:
From elder to younger stranger: _son_, never _daughter_
From younger to elder: _pops_ (informal and sometimes purposefully arrogant)
From elder to elder: _brother, sister_
Young male peers: bro' (additionally I've heard blacks in USA say _my sister,_ sometimes sarcastically)


----------



## Chtipays

In some areas of Mexico people call uncle or grandpa to an old man, mostly if he is known but not necessarily. My grandpa was known in the town as Tiogas = uncle Gas(par).
In the coast of Veracruz we do like in Cuba, men and women call other men "my brother", but it is not important is you know the person or not, but curiously, women don't call each other sister.

Young can men call each other cuñado (brother in law) to tease, meaning "I will have something with your sister" but this usually happens among friends.


----------



## cute angel

Great thanks for sharing these information with us.

Regards


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hi,

In Peru we don't use that words with strangers. You would only say *hermano* (brother) or *hermana* (sister) to a stranger that belongs to your own religion/church. *Tío* (uncle) and *tía* (aunt) would sound to familiar and even sarcastic to use with an stranger on the street, so we don't.

For young people we say *señorita* (miss) or *joven* (young man). For older people *señora* (madam) or *señor* (mister).

Regards,

Erasmo.


----------



## MarX

MarX said:


> I'll take time to read through the thread, but I'll share my experience.
> 
> In Jakarta, it is normal to use *Bapak*, *Ibu*, *Kak*, *Mas*, *Mbak*, *Ngkong*, *Ncik*, etc. to address strangers.
> 
> *Bapak* and *Ibu* originally meant _Father _and _Mother_.
> 
> *Kak* comes from *Kakak*, which means older sibling (brother or sister).
> 
> *Mas* and *Mbak *come from Javanese. I'm not really sure what they originally mean. I guess _brother _and _sister_.
> 
> *Ngkong* and *Ncik* are from Chinese.
> 
> 
> I'm sure there are other ways as well.



I just remembered that we also use *Tante* and *Om* (Dutch _Oom_) to address someone one generation above us, and in some way related.
Like for example I would address the parents of my friends as *Tante */ *Om*.
I also call all of my relatives (one generation above me) *Tante / Om*. They don't have to be the siblings of my parents.


----------



## kirsitn

In Norway you would never address a stranger in this way. If you want to ask someone about something, you'll just start by saying "unnskyld" (sorry/excuse me) and then state your question. Family titles/words are reserved for family members, possibly with the exception of people working in kindergartens - I believe they can still be referred to as barnehagetante/barnehageonkel (kindergarten aunt/kindergarten uncle).


----------



## Mr Punch

Interesting thread, especially the variations within the US and the Spanish speaking world. Thanks all.

In the UK, it used to be common (from contemporary books) to use 'Uncle' for general older men, but it doesn't seem to have been popular to use 'Aunt'. 'Mother', with or without the name, has been popular in various ages and regions, as has 'Father' (though apocryphally, Father seems to have been less so). 'Grandma'/'Granny', and 'Grandpa'/'Gramps' seem to have been and are still sometimes used in some areas though as our American cousins have said it is often sneeringly nowadays. 'Cousin' or 'Cuz' has been around certainly since Shakespeare but I can't recall ever having heard it.

'Bro' and 'Sis' and 'Brother' and 'Sister' are used more often nowadays but I guess its an American filmic influence. I call my bro bro, and I sometimes use it with friends too, but not so much sis.

'Master' and 'Miss' (no name) used to be common for addressing younger people, even for strangers.

There are lots and lots of quite specific regional ways of addressing strangers in Britain now. In my hometown, Birmingham, 'Bab' (for 'Baby') is common. In North Birmingham/The Black Country it's often 'Our Kid'. In Stoke/The Potteries it's 'Duck'! In Blackburn and around it's 'Pigeon'/'Pigey'!! 'Darling', 'Dear' and 'Love' are pretty common in many places. These are used for strangers in the street, in shops, in pubs... anywhere... which can be confusing for foreign visitors!

BTW, I live in Japan where we often use '(O)Jiisan'/'(O)Baasan/chan' (Grandpa/Grandma) for old gents and ladies, 'Ojisan' and 'Obasan' (Uncle/Aunt) for older gents and ladies, '(O)Niisan'/'(O)Neesan' (older brother/older sister) for people our own age or slightly older. 'Oyaji' is a common expression for 'Pops', both ones own and any old man, but for the latter it's a little rude. 'Aniki' is another colloquial term for 'older brother' which is used to address strangers in some areas, but tends to be used by the yakuza as well, so isn't as popular among many people.

These terms of familiarity were quite surprising to me, given the stultifying politeness of many aspects of Japanese society, but now I'm used to them I find them easy to use and quite endearing. 

Sorry, long post.


----------



## cute angel

Thanks so much

And don't be sorry Mr punch even it's long it's interesting ideas 

thanks for all of you

Best regards


----------



## Etcetera

Hakro said:


> In Finland the use of these words (brother, sister, grandpa, grandma) is very similar to Germany and Austria: It's considered offending or insulting except for the children who usually call any adult person "uncle" or "aunt", and also when talking with kids we use uncle/aunt, referring to an adult person.


The same in Russia. 

Old people sometimes call younger people сынок (diminutive for сын, "son") or дочка, доченька (diminutive for дочь, "daughter").


----------



## sdr083

michimz said:


> I would never use these. I don't even call my brother 'brother,' I call him by his name. The only family members that I call by their 'title' are the older ones - mom/dad, grandma/grandpa, and aunt/uncle followed by their name.
> Michimz



Exactly the same in Norway, even the uncle/aunt + name.  I would never call my brother "brother" and not even my parents would call me "child" or "daughter".

In Costa Rica, on the other hand, my host brother would adress any stranger as "primo" - cousin.



> Family titles/words are reserved for family members, possibly with the exception of people working in kindergartens - I believe they can still be referred to as barnehagetante/barnehageonkel (kindergarten aunt/kindergarten uncle).


Yes, but they may not like it .  It's not a very "politically correct" title...


----------



## Blehh.

In the United States, it is protocol to address strangers with the titles "sir" or "ma'am." Using "uncle" or "son" or any other similar titles would be seen as strange and rude.

However, it is very common to use "uncleji" or "auntieji" to address an older stranger in India. "Uncle" and "auntie" are often used with older people with whom your parents are acquainted, regardless of whether or not they are actually related to you.


----------



## kuchingmerah

In England I would never use family titles to address English people. However, I might address a Malaysian woman of my mum's age as Auntie and its very normal to use Kak (from Kakak which means sister) when talking to a slightly older Malaysian girl, maybe suffixed with her name. Many of my Indian and Pakistani friends' parents ask me to refer to them as Auntie or Uncle as well. I'm not sure if they count as strangers though.


----------



## EmilyD

In some labor unions in the U.S. (perhaps most) it is common to refer to other members as "brothers and sisters".  The first time I heard this I was quite surprised...[This is a fairly small fraction of the adult population less than 20%...]

Also there are Greek Letter Societies/Fraternities/Sororities whose members consider themselves to be sisters and brothers.  People join these organizations when they attend colleges/universities.

_Nomi_


----------

